# Best place to buy marbles?



## mlu359 (Jul 3, 2015)

Anyone buy marblea in bulk? I was gonna go to walmart or dollar tree but if I can get a better deal online ill do that


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Have bought many thousands from them, they are the cheapest I have found.

http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/16mm-2

wll


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

If I read the price right there 75 for $2.49?

You can get 70 to75 count bags at dollar tree for a $1


----------



## mlu359 (Jul 3, 2015)

No dollar trees ot walmarts in my area carry marbles. I just got home from looking


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I second the dollar tree option if you can get them. Not accusing you of this, but, you can't walk in asking for marbles. They're in the craft department with the glass rocks you'd put in a vase or bowl. Any craft store may have them too but I'm not sure on price.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I've gotten them from several different dollar stores, sometimes they have them sometimes they don't.

Also check the flower arrangement area at Walmart and others, they sometimes have clear ones there!


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Family dollar?


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i`ve got them at ` hobby lobby ` . flower arrangement section ----------


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

if you go in the home decor section of walmart by the silk flowers they have them most of the time they call them focal gems just look close some are round and some are are disc shaped


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Or you may purchase them from this outfit that has been selling on eBay for quite a while. The size is just right for me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2000-quantity-solid-glass-marbles-Perfect-for-sling-shot-ammunition-Ammo-/280930451143?hash=item4168c27ec7


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Any kind of dollar store will be the cheapest. I guess you could find someplace to buy huge amount of bulk that may eventually be cheaper but that would be silly.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

shew97 said:


> If I read the price right there 75 for $2.49?
> 
> You can get 70 to75 count bags at dollar tree for a $1


*Who buys them like that ?*

They are $44.99 for 30lbs or .0199ea

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Onyx said:


> Or you may purchase them from this outfit that has been selling on eBay for quite a while. The size is just right for me.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-2000-quantity-solid-glass-marbles-Perfect-for-sling-shot-ammunition-Ammo-/280930451143?hash=item4168c27ec7


Those are very small marbles .40OD about 21grs, good for small mice at close range ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Have bought many thousands from them, they are the cheapest I have found.
> 
> http://www.mcgillswarehouse.com/16mm-2
> 
> wll


Just e-mailed them about a large purchase of 16mm white marbles ... asked which ones are the most consistent in weight. Cat eye seem to be more consistent then the glossy marbles in my experience.

I have been carrying 5/8" marbles and 3/8" steel and shooting lots of both lately.

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

shew97 said:


> If I read the price right there 75 for $2.49?
> 
> You can get 70 to75 count bags at dollar tree for a $1


Read again . They are $ 1.50 per pound with free shipping on a 30lb lot .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Have bought many thousands from them, they are the cheapest I have found.
> ...


Just got a reply, all marbles vary in size.

wll


----------



## mlu359 (Jul 3, 2015)

Ended up buying some 3/8" steel ammo from Simpleshot. Thanks for all the replies guys


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

mlu359 said:


> Ended up buying some 3/8" steel ammo from Simpleshot. Thanks for all the replies guys


If you buy 12 packs (2lbs per pack) the price is the same as buying 5/8" marbles. Best price anywhere.

wll


----------



## mlu359 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks Wll. I actually just received my 12 packs of 1/2" steel last week but the 1/2" is too heavy for the Tex light bands I have on my one frame. They work well on my heavier banded frame though


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

mlu359 said:


> Thanks Wll. I actually just received my 12 packs of 1/2" steel last week but the 1/2" is too heavy for the Tex light bands I have on my one frame. They work well on my heavier banded frame though


1/2" steel is a great ammo, it fits my 5/8" wide pouches well, with my tubes gives great speed and is environmentally friendly. I go out with a ammo pouch of 5/8" marbles and 3/8" steel ... but have some 1/2" steel at the ready just in case.

What tubes/flats will you be shooting the 3/8" steel with ?

wll


----------



## mlu359 (Jul 3, 2015)

I will be using the Tex Field bands to shoot the 3/8" steel. His Light bands where good for plinking 3/8" as well but the Fields shoot faster. I'm gonna need heavier bands to shoot the 1/2" steel.

I have an A plus frame on the way with the Gold Winner bands installed so we'll see how they compare to Tex's Fields


----------



## TheDaddy187 (Jun 21, 2014)

i buy my marbles from poundland...

150+1 for a pound the +1 is one of the larger marbles...

google tells me that £1 is a dollar 57...

at a dollar for 75 or 2dollars for 150, i think mine is cheapest for store brought at a dollar 57 for 150...

i have not seen them cheaper online, but then i have not looked too hard due to the deal i get


----------

